

The Story Of A Boy Whose Tempter Tantrum Led To A Venture-Backed Food Startup - mkoble11
http://www.businessinsider.com/unreal-candy-2013-5

======
kposehn
I can vouch for the unreal aspect of their candy. They are quite amazing :)

